# U.S. Attorney Seeking Opportunities in Singapore



## expat_la (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a law degree from a top tier U.S. law school (Wake Forest University) and am currently a junior associate at a corporate law firm in the southeastern U.S. I am exploring the possibility of working in Singapore and would love to talk with anyone who can offer insight regarding Singapore's legal market.

Thanks!


----------

